# Coyote Hunts From Last Year



## Pointer_Jason (Oct 12, 2009)

This is me and my buddy from a couple of hunts last year.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sum beech!! How many are there in that second pic? Not to give away your spot, but what general area are you in? Just close to Cedar?


----------



## Pointer_Jason (Oct 12, 2009)

13 coyotes in the 2nd one that was a contest i hunted . We happend to win it but only by 3 
those were shot over 2 days in daylight only and they were shot no where near cedar every body and there dog hunts here.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

wow


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Pointer_Jason said:


> 13 coyotes in the 2nd one that was a contest i hunted . We happend to win it but only by 3
> those were shot over 2 days in daylight only and they were shot no where near cedar every body and there dog hunts here.


Maybe that's why I can never call anything in...too much hunting pressure! Nah, it's probably just because I suck :wink:


----------

